# Bug Removal



## Gunz (May 15, 2018)

Maybe I'm late to the party...just tested out Bounce dryer sheets on all the bug guts on my truck. Amazing. Hose the vehicle down, take a Bounce dryer sheet and start wiping the bugs off.  They come right off, even Lovebug guts (a Florida thing), with very minimal effort. Then rinse the vehicle off.

At my age I'm not impressed easily...but this was impressive.

Edit--the Bounce won't hurt your paint or the glass. Just remember to wet the surfaces first. It makes a milky haze but rinses off clean and leaves no residue.


----------



## Viper1 (May 15, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Maybe I'm late to the party...just tested out Bounce dryer sheets on all the bug guts on my truck. Amazing. Hose the vehicle down, take a Bounce dryer sheet and start wiping the bugs off.  They come right off, even Lovebug guts (a Florida thing), with very minimal effort. Then rinse the vehicle off.
> 
> At my age I'm not impressed easily...but this was impressive.
> 
> Edit--the Bounce won't hurt your paint or the glass. Just remember to wet the surfaces first. It makes a milky haze but rinses off clean and leaves no residue.



Thanks for the pro-tip!


----------



## Grunt (May 15, 2018)

We used them for years on our patrol units during the "love bug" season, as well as the regular "night shift" bugs that routinely destroy windshields. 

They do work wonders....


----------



## Blizzard (May 15, 2018)

...or you could just buy a bottle of bug/tar remover.


----------



## Gunz (May 16, 2018)

Viper1 said:


> Thanks for the pro-tip!



You're welcome, sir. Anything to keep the troops focused and motivated.


----------



## Gunz (May 16, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> ...or you could just buy a bottle of bug/tar remover.



BTDT. In the case of Florida lovebugs, their guts solidify like super glue. Left there too long and it will pit your paint job, chrome and plastic. Even with bug/tar remover, it requires so much labor and arm torque...but for some reason the chemical in the Bounce tissue immediately dissolves the hardened love bug guts.

Lovebugs mate in the billions along Florida highways two times a year, May and September, clouds of them. A one hour drive on the interstate or country highway and your car is bukkakied with them. And each mating season lasts 4 weeks. Tremendous pain in the ass.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 16, 2018)

I put a ceramic coating on my truck. Everything wipes right off


----------



## policemedic (May 16, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> BTDT. In the case of Florida lovebugs, their guts solidify like super glue. Left there too long and it will pit your paint job, chrome and plastic. Even with bug/tar remover, it requires so much labor and arm torque...but for some reason the chemical in the Bounce tissue immediately dissolves the hardened love bug guts.
> 
> Lovebugs mate in the billions along Florida highways two times a year, May and September, clouds of them. A one hour drive on the interstate or country highway and your car is bukkakied with them. And each mating season lasts 4 weeks. Tremendous pain in the ass.



Great.  I’ll be driving right through the lovebug AVNs.


----------



## Gunz (May 16, 2018)

Bukkaki is a useful word.


----------



## Grunt (May 16, 2018)

I am certain that love bugs were one of the plagues of the Bible....

They had to be....


----------



## Gunz (May 16, 2018)

They are part of the madness that is Florida.


----------



## RackMaster (May 16, 2018)

Wish I had some bounce sheets in the field when I was still in.


----------



## x SF med (May 17, 2018)

Murphy oil soap works wonders for removing crap, bugs, tar, sap from a vehicle and won't hurt the paint.


----------



## Gunz (May 9, 2019)

I'm bumping this thread up again because it's Love Bug mating month in Florida again and this year seems especially bad. I cleaned about 500 bugs off the truck off this morning with the hose and Bounce dryer sheets, ran out to do some errands, came back and had about 500 more.


----------



## LibraryLady (May 9, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> BTDT. In the case of Florida lovebugs, their guts solidify like super glue. Left there too long and it will pit your paint job, chrome and plastic. Even with bug/tar remover, it requires so much labor and arm torque...but for some reason the chemical in the Bounce tissue immediately dissolves the hardened love bug guts.
> 
> Lovebugs mate in the billions along Florida highways two times a year, May and September, clouds of them. A one hour drive on the interstate or country highway and your car is bukkakied with them. And each mating season lasts 4 weeks. Tremendous pain in the ass.


Remember folks, this is a chemical that goes on your clothes and transfers to your skin... 

And people wonder why we're living in a toxic world.  

LL


----------



## Gunz (May 9, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Remember folks, this is a chemical that goes on your clothes and transfers to your skin...
> 
> And people wonder why we're living in a toxic world.
> 
> LL




But they work good on Lovebug guts.


----------



## wmhutchison (May 9, 2019)

Not just Florida. Those critters are in East Texas too.  Used to go through the Huntsville area many years ago, wish I'd had this knowledge back then.


----------



## RackMaster (May 9, 2019)

Black flies are horrendous right now and I think my pressure washer bit it over the winter.  Must have still had some water in it and froze.   Time for some shopping...


----------

